# Chesapeake Bay Sailor without a boat



## Wandrian (Feb 14, 2009)

Greetings from Virginia. As a niece of both commercial and recreational fishermen, much of my childhood was spent on motorboats in the brackish and salt waters of Virginia. I began sailing in the mid-70's almost exclusively in the beautiful Chesapeake Bay - mostly day tripping and short stints on 21- to 44-ft boats. My sailing days ended with a head injury in 1999. After 3 years of not knowing if or when I could ever go sailing again, our Southern Cross cutter was sold. As of last year, I am fully recovered and very anxious to get back to sailing, and will travel to do so. I'm certain that my sailing skills are rusty (I'm hoping that handling a boat is like riding a bike!). Contact me if you know an east coast sailor who wants an extra hand on deck sometime this year in exchange for winching, hauling, cooking, cleaning, or steering. My husband and I may be looking to buy another boat next year or year after, so I'm looking forward to crewing on a variety of boats. I am particularly interested in a boat that I can sail single-handed if need be, as my husband is not as passionate about being on the water as I am!!! Thanks, everybody!


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

*Welcome*

Hubby and I live in Annapolis and own a Gemini MC105. You're welcome to join us anytime!

MMR


----------



## Wandrian (Feb 14, 2009)

Dear MMR, Thank you for your kind invitation. Because I am so new to SailNet (this morning!), I am unable to reach you either by PM or through email. Please get a message to me. Annapolis is my favorite town! For the better part of 20 years, we slipped our boats in Shadyside, Deale, and Solomons. Thanks, again!


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Wandrian, Check out the Fishing Bay Yacht Club in Deltaville, VA. They actively seek folks for crew during their spring race season and offer class room and on the water training, mainly for newbies, but if you're rusty it might be a good chance to get back up to speed. They are a great bunch of people, mainly from the Richmond area so you might make some good local connections. 

Good Luck,


----------



## Wandrian (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks, MidLife! Will do!


----------

